# SOTW - Vote - 3/15/09 - 3/17/09 (UPDATED)



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*Please Vote For The Best all around SOTW entry in your opinion to decide the winner of this weeks SOTW*

*Gara :*









*NicosCC :*









*Norway1 :*









*Toxic :*









*Steph05050 :*









*D.P. :*









*chuck8807 :*









*
Polls will close 2 days from the 15th*


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Like always they were all really good but went with NicosCC.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Gara...because he put his username on the sig.  I went with Toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chucky gets my vote in a razor thin close decision with DP


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

They were all good, but I went with Nikos.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

went with chuck...they were all good though


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Went with Norway


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice work everyone. I went with Chuck. This was a tough one.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks to everyone who voted for me "you love me, you REALLY love me" lol no im just happy to win there was some awesome competition out there


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hah ok sally


----------

